# Maverick HPX Console Light Replacement



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Any insight on where I can order some replacement lights on these? I'm starting to get some rust streaks coming down the starboard side light.


----------



## Kcampbell (Aug 30, 2016)

Been looking for the same. No luck yet


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it were me...I'd be on the horn to Maverick - and ask for their parts department... If you provide make, model and year.. they should be able to provide the info you need - and would probably be glad to sell you one as well... 

By the way, any proper rust remover should take care of your rust streaks - but you'll have to remove the light to do it properly. Find the offending fasteners and check them with a magnet... What you'll find is that they react to a magnet (and that's why they're rusting). If you choose to replace the fasteners and keep that light... bring a magnet with you to sort out whether the screws offered are what you need (they won't react to a magnet at all...). Your best bet for the right screws will be a proper marine hardware store... 

Lots of bad stainless out there for anyone wanting good long-lasting installations - to avoid...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What Capt Bob said. And make it a strong magnet. Some 304 will stick to a magnet, but barely. 316 should not stick at all.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for the tips & insight. Will give Maverick a call.


----------

